# Home Remedies For Improving Eyesight



## mkm (Aug 2, 2008)

*Home Remedies for Improving Eyesight*​ *IMPROVE EYESIGHT**
*It's been said that 'Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder' but have you given any thought to those eyes which help you capture this beauty. By adopting various patterns of life we can give your eyes a much needed boost. Bringing changes in your lifestyle and in your eating habits will help you see your eyes in a new light. 

*Food and Diet *
• Consuming good amount of apple and grapes helps in improving your eyesight. 
• Vitamin A is very good for enhancing your eyesight. Carrots have good quantity of vitamin A which proves to be one of the useful natural treatments. 
• Cucumber juice does wonders for your eyesight as it tries to improve it immensely. 
• Add spinach in your daily diet as Spinach contains iron, vitamin A, B and C. It purifies your blood, increases the hemoglobin and improves your eyesight. 
• You can find good source of vitamin A in turnip, milk cream, fresh milk, cheese, butter, tomatoes, lettuce, cabbage, soya beans, green peas, oranges and dates. 
• An ayurvedic medicine name Triphala is considered to work immensely in favor of your eyes. 
• Consuming blueberry juice also considered to be very useful for your eyes. 

*Exercises *
• Close both the eyes very tightly by shutting the lids firmly. Open them suddenly which allows you to feel the stretch. Once open arch your brows and stretch your face. Repeat this several times a day. 
• Look as far as possible and inhale then look down as far as possible and exhale. Blink your eyes more than dozen times. Do the same procedure by turning to your left and right then diagonally up to left, down to right, up to right and down to left followed by rapid blinking. 
• Rotate your eyes in all the directions. Slowly and steadily concentrate one eye at a time. Do this exercise more than dozen times and try doing this with your eyes shut. 
• By using palming which can be stated as a revised version of the thousand-year- old yoga tradition known was Hatha Yoga. It relieves strain and stress from your mind and eyes which needs the required break. For this you have to warm your hands by rubbing them together vigorously. Once it's warm cover the eye without touching the eyelids. This relaxes the nerves and helps in blood circulation. 
• You can also try sunning which means to use sun's light for your eyes. Move your head from side to side for the heat to benefit the eyes. After a while try stretching the eyes to allow more sunlight to your eyes. Directly looking at the sun is never good. It is great method to reduce light sensitivity. 
• Perform Netra Basti which is bathing your eyes with clarified butter to reduce eye strain and to improve eyesight.
:happy:


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 2, 2008)

:happy::yes:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 2, 2008)

mkm

Oh thank you so much! The computer has been so bad for my eyes, and I am going to try these remedies.


----------



## mkm (Aug 2, 2008)

*All Jio, *
*The following steps can help too: *• Lower your computer screen so that the centre of the screen is 4-8 inches below your eye level and at a viewing distance of 20-28 inches.

• Use a document holder placed next to your computer screen. It should be close enough so you don’t have to swing your head back and forth or constantly change your eye focus.

• Change your lighting to lower glare and harsh reflections. Using Glare filters over your computer screen can also help.

• If you are seated in a draught or near an air vent, try to change your seating or position and direct the draught away from your eyes.

• Low humidity or fumes aggravate a dry eye condition.


• And even it would be better if you wash your eyes thrice to six times a day

  • Concentrate on blinking whenever you begin to sense symptoms of dry or irritated eyes. Your eyes will start burning if you don’t. Blinking is a like a refresh button on the computer. Take breaks in between long sessions.

• Use artificial tears as recommended by your doctor to re-wet and lubricate your eyes. 

  • Take frequent breaks. Follow the 20-20-20 rule. This simply means every 20 minutes, look away beyond 20 feet and blink 20 times.


 mkm


----------



## dalsingh (Aug 3, 2008)

Eat lots of gajjars!


----------



## jashanpreetsingh dhaliwal (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks mate it was very helpful:yes:


----------



## pk70 (Aug 5, 2008)

*mkm ji
Thanks for posting beautiful information, we really needed that. Keep up if you can  if any good information comes by.*


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 8, 2008)

look at beautiful things God has created:yes:


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 7, 2010)

As an eye professional I can tell you that the exercises detailed above aren't really going to help. If eye exercises will help, your optometrist can advise you which will help. Carrots are good but not the best for your eyes. Omega 3 oils found in fish and a range of nuts are very good for helping with dry eye, especially related to computer use or contact lens use or age related. Spinach is actually the best food for you and other green leafy vegetables and eggs as they contain lutein and zeaxanthin. These are pigments naturally found in the eye and have a protective role against AMD (age related macular degeneration). In some people over 50, AMD can cause untreatable vision loss which is quite devastating so incorporate as much spinach in your diet as you can!!! A number of medications can also cause dry eye problems. Your eyecare practitioner can advise you of this if you are having any problems


----------



## polpol (Sep 15, 2010)

mkm and findingmyway,  Thanks for all the advice. mkm, could you please explain Netra Basti? Do I use an eye cup with clarified butter and actually open my eyes so the butter gets inside my eyes. I do that with light tea but I'm not even sure if it's good though it feels good. What do you think, Findingmyway? Thank you kindly.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 15, 2010)

Butter inside the eyes-very very bad idea. It will completely mess up the tears and can cause some serious problems. Could also block tearglands causing severe dry eye issues. Light tea contains antioxidants and is a high water content solution so I imagine it would feel good but again will disrupt the tear film so not sure if its such a good idea for direct use. I'd more more inclined to drink it!! Hope that helps


----------



## polpol (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks findingmyway, I thought so. So what is Netra Basti? I will stop using tea too. Thanks again. kaurhug


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 15, 2010)

No idea!! Never heard of it before! If you find out please let me know as I'm curious 
Jasleen welcomekaur


----------



## Seeker9 (Sep 18, 2010)

BUTTER IN THE EYES???
No offence intended but I found that really funny!!

Perhaps we could start a thread for all those long-standing remedies our Mothers told us...
like eats lots of ginger if you want to avoid "bhai" (which apparemtly manifests itself as watery knees or salivating mouths during sleep....)
or put oil in your navel if you have a sore nose..that's another one I think!

Anybody think of any more??


----------



## ugsbay (Sep 18, 2010)

Some funny ones i must admit sorry. i remember my mum making "sond" its made with Ginger with spices & herbs, we had it at least twice a year. It was always very hot & spicy, sometimes i used to think smoke would come out of my ears lol. Polpol Ji Butter in the eyes is a first for me. :thumbsupp:


----------



## Seeker9 (Sep 18, 2010)

ugsbay said:


> Some funny ones i must admit sorry. i remember my mum making "sond" its made with Ginger with spices & herbs, we had it at least twice a year. It was always very hot & spicy, sometimes i used to think smoke would come out of my ears lol. Polpol Ji Butter in the eyes is a first for me. :thumbsupp:


Now you're taking!
Yes, Sond! The great "Bhai" killer!
I've never been brave enough to eat a full bowl of the stuff!


----------



## ugsbay (Sep 18, 2010)

Seeker Ji i had trouble finnishing a whole bowl too lol. In the end as years went by i started to choor (break) my roti & put it in the bowl with the "sond" lol. I think that is the only way i finnished it and started liking it otherwise it was quiet the opposite. I think its a natural pure form of Bacteria killer as you have mentioned. All those years ago i never liked it, now thinking about it i miss it & i miss my mum too.


----------



## polpol (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I'll try beer like this lady:

By Syed Zarir Hussain, IANS,
 Rongmowe (Assam): At 120, she is one of India's oldest women and  Kareng Teronpi is still going strong, thanks to a daily diet of bland  boiled rice, vegetables, and, of course, a regular bottle of moonshine  to keep her spirits high!
 She looks frail and emaciated, is weak in the knees and almost  bedridden for the past year. But Kareng is very agile - with near  perfect eyesight and a voice still chirpy. 
 "I don't know when I was born… maybe many years ago," Kareng said  with a coy smile. Incidentally, her eldest daughter is around 90 years  old and stays nearby.	
 A resident of village Rongmongwe Sorpokathar in Karbi Anglong  district, about 280 km east of Assam's main city of Guwahati, Kareng, a  tribal Karbi woman, is believed to have completed her 120th birthday.	
 "Based on details from our uncles and aunts and grandparents we have  calculated her age, although we don't have any birth records as such,"  Docsingh Kathar, one of the many grandsons of Kareng, told IANS.	
 Kareng loves eating good food - rice, boiled vegetables, soup being her staple menu, besides a passion for rice beer.	
 "She requires at least two glasses of Hor (fermented rice beer). She  relishes the drink. She is a vegetarian and never eats spicy food,"  Kathar said.	
 The mother of four children, Kareng has seen four generations and the  entire family consists of more than 60 people. Two of her children - a  son and a daughter - are alive, while two others expired. 
 "She can recognise us from a distance as he still has very good eyesight," a grandson said with a cheeky smile.


----------

